
Please respect outstanding entrepreneurial achievements - bwertz
http://versionone.vc/please-respect-outstanding-entrepreneurial-achievements/
======
smt88
Nah. It's a company, not a person. It's fair to discuss it critically.

Also, info like this makes me think they deserve even more negativity than
they've gotten:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14667984](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14667984)

